# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Tolstoi dhe Arti?

## Veshtrusja

Do kisha dëshirë të dija më shumë në lidhje me mendimet e Tolstoi mbi Artin.

Jeni të gjithë të mirëpritur për të shkruar cfarë dini mbi Tolstoi dhe mënyrën se si e konceptonte ai Artin.

----------


## Brari

po merr e lexo romanet e tij moj cupe..
cka then per artin tolstoi thote.. po do ket thene se eshte i mire besoj..
psh tolstoi ka thene:
arti  eshte si caj rusi ne samovar..




por  thone se... ai eshte prozatori nr 1 i botes.


e te mendosh se shkruante me dore ..pa kompjuter..
cfar pune titanike..

----------


## Veshtrusja

Tolstoi, 1828-1910


Pak biografi: 

Tolstoi ka lindur ne 28 gusht 1828 ne Yasnya Polyana, ne Provincen Tula. Ka qene i katerti nga pese femij. Eshte rritur nga njerezit e afert meqense prinderit i kane vdekur heret. Ne vitin 1844 ai filloi studimet e tij mbi drejtesine dhe gjuhet orientale te Universiteti i Kazan, por nuk eshte diplomuar. Karieren e tij letrare e ka filluar duke shkruar nje trilogji autobiografike : _Femijeria_ (1852), _Djaleria_ (1854), and _Rinia_ (1857). Por eshte me teper i njohur per dy nga novelat e tij: _Lufte dhe Paqe_ (1863-69) dhe _Anna Karenina_ (1875-77). Ne vitin 1901 Kisha Ruse Orthodokse e "ekskomunikoi" ate.


Arti:

Teoria e tij e artit, qe arti eshte nje menyre per te komunikuar dhe shprehur ndienjat morale dhe fetare, vazhdon edhe sot te jete subjekt per argument ndermjete artist dhe shkrimtar te ndryshem.

Te eseja e tij _Cfare eshte art(i)?_ (_What is Art?, 1896_) Tolstoi na thot se cdo veper artisitike krijon nje marredhenie midis atij qe prodhon artin dhe atij qe e "merre" artin. Ashtu sic gjuha sherben per te transmetuar experiencat dhe mendimet ndermjet njerezve, thot ai, arti sherben per te transmetuar ndienjat midis njerezve.

Arti, sipas Tolstoi, eshte i bazuar te fakti qe nje njeri, i cili "sheh" nepermjet senseve ndienjat qe nje tjeter ka shprehur (ne art), mund te perjetoj te njejtin emocion qe ka perjetuar ai njeri qe e ka shprehur ate (emocion). 

Observuesi, thot Tolstoi, duhet te jete i "infektuar nga gjendja e shpirtit te autorit".

Por, (pyetja ime per ju :buzeqeshje:  *a mund te quajme dicka art ne qoftese dikush nuk eshte ne gjendje te perjetoj te njejten ndienje qe mundohet te transmetoj artisti?*

----------


## RSHP

> Tolstoi, 1828-1910
> 
> 
> Pak biografi: 
> 
> Tolstoi ka lindur ne 28 gusht 1828 ne Yasnya Polyana, ne Provincen Tula. Ka qene i katerti nga pese femij. Eshte rritur nga njerezit e afert meqense prinderit i kane vdekur heret. Ne vitin 1844 ai filloi studimet e tij mbi drejtesine dhe gjuhet orientale te Universiteti i Kazan, por nuk eshte diplomuar. Karieren e tij letrare e ka filluar duke shkruar nje trilogji autobiografike : _Femijeria_ (1852), _Djaleria_ (1854), and _Rinia_ (1857). Por eshte me teper i njohur per dy nga novelat e tij: _Lufte dhe Paqe_ (1863-69) dhe _Anna Karenina_ (1875-77). Ne vitin 1901 Kisha Ruse Orthodokse e "ekskomunikoi" ate.
> 
> 
> Arti:
> ...


  po, sepse artisti, shkrimtari i keq, i cili pershkruan personazhet pa i kuptuar dhe perjetuar ato, 

ne kete rast kemi te bejme me art te keq dhe personazhe te keqinj,

rezart palluqi

----------


## mondishall

Te gatuash shijshem, s'do te thote te shijohet po shijshem gatimi nga gjithe ngrenesit.

----------


## Arrethyesi

Ne shqiperi nuk njihet aq sa duhet. Perkthimet e novelave qe te vundit lene shume per te deshiruar.

----------

